# ملف أكسل يحتوى على قائمة بكل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات



## nasr_art (30 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أقدم لكم اليوم ملف يحتوى على كل شركات المقاولات فى دولة الامارات وذلك من حرصى على ايجاد فرصة عمل لكل مهندس عربى مسلم وابغى بعملى هذا وجه الله تعالى .
اخوك فى الله / مهندس معمارى . نصر محمد
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك ويسهل دربك .. مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## بدر حمد (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزاك خير ويسهل دربك ويوفقك

ومشكوووور على الملف

-
-


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 يناير 2008)

الله يرضى عنك


----------



## alwalaa (2 مارس 2008)

*الرد على الموضوع*

السلام عليكم
العفو الملف المضغوط ما انفتح عندي 


مع الشكر
وانا جدا محتاجة


----------



## م ايو وسام (8 أكتوبر 2008)

*الله يوفقك ويسهل دربك .. مشكور وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ahmed morshidy (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كان الله فى عون العبد ماكان العبد فى عون اخيه
واقترح اخى الفاضل ان تضعه فى قسم الهندسة المدنية لانهم اكثر احتياجا لهذه الشركات منا فى قسم ميكانيكا, ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جزيت خيرا مع انى من مصر لاكن الله يسهل لعلى احتاج لها بعد التخرج


----------



## محمود الباز (8 أكتوبر 2008)

صحيح اانا تخصص ميكانيكا بور هل تنفعنى هذه الشركات


----------



## صفوت فوده (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ولكن لو يوجد ملف اخر خاص بدبى


----------



## محمود ميكانيكا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الفكرة رائعة و لكن الملف لا يفتح و يطلب رقم سري

و جزاك الله خيرا علي مساعدة إخوانك


----------



## محمود ميكانيكا (11 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي
الخطأ كان مني 
و الملف فتح و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boughandora (11 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيل وجعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## بحب الهندسه (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذا الجهد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مريم هاشم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ونسائل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## الماسترو (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يكرمك - اللهم امين

الملف رائع - وهينفع مهندسيين كتير 
انا كنت فى ابوظبى فى زيارة عمل لمدة شهر ولسه راجع - وقابلت ناس كتير نفسها تعرف اسماء الشركات
الموجوده هناك علشان تقدم فيها فى محاولة لايجاد فرصة عمل افضل
ان شاء الله هيكون معاهم


----------



## virtualknight (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## اسلام عمار (28 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزاك خير ويسهل دربك ويوفقك


----------



## fmharfoush (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*تفاصيل مخرطة خشب*

هذا ملف يبين تفاصيل مخرطة خشب نرجو الإستفادة


----------



## sgmah1985 (14 أغسطس 2009)

باراك الله فيك ومشكور على الملف


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (14 أغسطس 2009)

thank you my friend*


----------



## احمد ثروت الغندور (30 أبريل 2012)

الله يكرمك والله انتا راجل طيب وابن حلال


----------



## بوهزاع5668 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخوي الملف مايفتح


----------

